# no floppy drive??

## dn1282

Hi...I am using kde and on the desktop i right click and select "new link to floppy device" but the /mnt/floppy doesn't exist and neither does /dev/fd0.  This can't be right because I have a floppy attached.  I cd to /dev and fd0 is listed under there.  I'm using devfs so i guess it added fd0 to /dev but how come I can't link to it?

what do i need to do to get floppy access?  

thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## madpenguin8

Maybe it's in /etc/fstab, the entry for /dev/fd0 may need the 'users' flag, not sure, dont have a floppy drive and havent had to configure it.

----------

## pjp

Open a terminal and /bin/su - (login as root).  With a floppy inserted into the drive, type 

```
mount /dev/floppy/0 /mnt/floppy
```

where /mnt/floppy is the mount point.  What happens?

----------

## delta407

 *dn1282 wrote:*   

> /mnt/floppy doesn't exist and neither does /dev/fd0

 

1. Are you using devfs? (You are by default.)

2. Did you enable floppy support in your kernel configuration?

----------

## dn1282

Okay thanks to everyone to replied.

I figured it out.  I had to add 

```
/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy     auto     noauto,user     0 0
```

 to my /etc/fstab file.  For some reason it wasn't there,    :Shocked: 

----------

## delta407

...I thought /dev/fd0 didn't exist?

 :Question: 

...

----------

## pjp

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> ...I thought /dev/fd0 didn't exist?
> 
> ...

 Good point... then I reread and am more confused.

 *dn1282 wrote:*   

> /mnt/floppy doesn't exist and neither does /dev/fd0.
> 
> ...
> 
> I cd to /dev and fd0 is listed under there. 

 

----------

## dn1282

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> ...I thought /dev/fd0 didn't exist?
> 
> ...

 

for some reason before adding /dev/fd0 to my /etc/fstab file, everytime i tried to do "mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy" it tells me that /dev/fd0 does not exist, but when i cd to /dev it was there.  So i don't understand why it told me the fd0 device didn't exist.  But oh well, it works now.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

